# Making Marriage Work



## married54yrs

My wife and I are starting our 55th year of marriage (mercy! where did the time go?), and we have learned a number of things about how to make our marriage work. I doubt that we have THE answer for any one marriage, but we have had lots of valuable experience. We may be able to help some couples by sharing our knowledge and experience. Feel free to ask, but no guarantees.

Background information: we raised four kids and worked together most of our married lives in our professional consulting business. The business 'paid the bills' and generally gave us time to be with the kids and each other.


----------

